# Do catfish avoid noisy railroad bridges??



## Catslammer (May 17, 2004)

Does anyone regulary fish under railroad bridges? 

I went to one this evening in Middletown that I checked out after my morning fishing and thought it would be a perfect spot for this evening. At first glance, I would have bet my life that there would be loads of cats around these huge bridge pillars. I was there for about 2 hours fishing with cut shad, and not so much as a run. I couldn't believe it.  The water was moving pretty fast. 

While I was there, three trains went overhead. My question is, do catfish tend to avoid these railroad bridges due to the noise?  I read a post earlier that suggested that catfish freak out at anything out of the ordinary, even lightning and thunder. 

My other possible problem may have been my bait. I took the same container of frozen shad with me twice, and didn't use it so I took home and re-froze it. Is this bad??  

Oh yea, my morning outing on the GMR in Middletown yielded several cats, all were in the 3-5 lb range. Not huge, but they put up a pretty good fight.  

Any help on the questions above, would be greatly appreciated. 


-Catslammer out.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I have caught quite a few cats close to and under railroad tressles


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

id say no and to boot u will get runns when the trains go over if its like the river when a tug boat goes by u will get runs


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Trains definately do not bother river cats. I have caught many Channels and Flatheads under very active railroad bridges. 

I'd give it another shot - 2 hours is not all that long.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Cats are like any other creature. They will get used to something (lights, boats, trains, etc.) and won't be affected. It's when you INTRODUCE something new to them ( lights) and such that you will have problems. Some areas of the Ohio river is lit up like day light. The cats don't mind it. But go away from them lights, and use a spotlight, then you have problems. CATKING


----------



## Catslammer (May 17, 2004)

Many thanks for the info. I'll give it another shot as soon as I get time. I'll make sure I have some fresh shad, and possibly some goldfish. 



Catslammer out.


----------

